# Ford Snow Tires



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am about to take the plunge into 4 brand new BF Goodrich Mud All Terrains. Any opinions either good or bad with your thoughts on these tires, or better tires out there on the market??


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we have a couple sets of BF commercial TA "traction", they seem to work well in snow. also have a set of BF commercial TA "all season", they work great for a crew cab, not agressive enough for a plow truck though. i would stay away from the "mud tire", don't think that would work very well in snow.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

hmmm very interesting comment. I thought the same thing about the "mud" portion. Whats wrong with these manufacturers. How come they dont have an unbelivable snow tire. Mud? Who cares. Its all about the $now


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Get the Cooper Discoverer M&S. They are an awesome tire. I bought a spare set of rims for my 350's and switch to them in the winter. Switch back in the the spring.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I had a set of the Mud TA's on my chevy (285/75/16) and I have to say they were the absolute wost set of tires i have ever had for snowplowing! I would reccomend the Bridgestone Winter doulers, i ran a 265/75/16 with 400 lbs of weight in the bed and most of the time i never even went into four wheel drive. Awesome tires

Brian


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

A friend of mine put the Coopers on and they worked good (good value also). I just put Toyos on my truck last season and have been happy with them. One of my accounts always gets a big long drift against the building I hardley ever lose traction on my first push to get it away from the building. Sometimes half of the lots snow is in that drift and it is running of the sides of my hood by then end of the push


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Gicon said:


> I am about to take the plunge into 4 brand new BF Goodrich Mud All Terrains. Any opinions either good or bad with your thoughts on these tires, or better tires out there on the market??


I think that they are way over priced for what they are and do. I bought a set last year out of desperation because they were the only things available at the time to fit my 05 F-350 w/ LT275/70R18.

The Cooper line is a good one overall and I have run the Cooper Discoverers for the last 10-15 years. I have heard good things about the M&S's too but I have also heard that they wear Very quickly when used year round.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Dog, What size tires do you run on your pick ups? Snow Tires that is


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Gicon said:


> Big Dog, What size tires do you run on your pick ups? Snow Tires that is


OEM is 275/70/R18 but when I went searching for tires last winter the only thing that I found were available were the BFG's in the 285/65R18 size. The BFG's were OK but I would like something better. I have been looking online with all mfgs. and no one had anything till now.

Goodyear came up with a Wrangler Silent Armor that looks really good in the OEM size.
http://www.goodyeartires.com/goodyeartireselector/display_tire.jsp?prodline=Wrangler+SilentArmor&mrktarea=Light+Truck&treadwidth=&aspectratio=&rimdiameter=&sidewall=

When I was talking with my tire guy he said that Cooper and Michelin were going to be releasing some new sizes inj the beginning of Oct. and suggested that I may want to wait till then.

I will use the BFG's in the summer and something more aggressive and with a narrower profile in the winter.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am thinking of putting 245 75 16E on my truck for the winter, than back to the 265 75 16's from the factory for the summer spring and fall


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

BFG's All Terrain is my personal favorite.

-Thann


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*What tires to run?*

:waving: I've see this question before. It's like asking Ford or Chevy? But, I'll give my .50 worth. I agree with Mark Oomkes, up top there. I have been running Coopers for years and have no problems!! 

Pale Rider


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I just ordered a set of the Goodyears Silent Armor as I have 18" BUT for a 16" Load Range E tire for all season and SNOW the BEST tire I ran was the Bridgestone REVO's. If the REVO's were available in 18" I would not own anything else.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i love my nittos best tire ever


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

*4evergreenlawns Can You Tell Me Where You Ordered Your 18" Goodyears*

Hi I Am From Michigan And I Was Wondering If You Can Tell Me Where You Ordered Your 18" Tires From And When Are They Expected In Stock. How Much Were They? I Am Trying To Find Them Here In Michigan Because The Continentals Are Junk And Am Having A Hard Time Finding Them.
Thanks


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

BFG all terrain tko's are now available in the 18" Load E tire - Belle, Discount or anyone else. 

Beware though - The "E" tires are about 1300 a set, most of the chumps will look up the tire and tell you 1000 to 1100 a set, those are load "D", and if you haul alot of weight, you ain't gettin a deal.................


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am buying (4) 245 75 16 Load Range E BF Goodrich All Terrain TA KO's. We will see how they work.......if we get any snow this winter that is.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Gicon said:


> I am buying (4) 245 75 16 Load Range E BF Goodrich All Terrain TA KO's. We will see how they work.......if we get any snow this winter that is.


FWIW I wouldn't. I don't think the traction is that great. The side walls are so weak they have and create a lot of roll and sway that I never had before and to top it all of I think they are extremely over priced. Other than that they suck!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Dog, I greatly appretiate your comments. Can you please recommend me a better tire? I am certaintly open to suggestions. I will be buying tires around the end of the month / beg of november


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D said:


> FWIW I wouldn't. I don't think the traction is that great. The side walls are so weak they have and create a lot of roll and sway that I never had before and to top it all of I think they are extremely over priced. Other than that they suck!


Gee, could you let us know what you really think?


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

*anyone have any luck getting the goodyear 275/70/R18*

anyone have any luck getting the goodyear 275/70/R18 or a production date. i won't put those crappy continental back on my truck.
michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, I have some, got them back in June.


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Mix and Match tires*

Can you run 2 different brands of tires on one truck, Continental up front, Cooper in the rear?
The reason being the truck i just got has good tread up front, nothing in back. Thought I'd save a few $$ not buying a set of 4. They are 275\70\18

Thanks


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

roberto65 said:


> Can you run 2 different brands of tires on one truck, Continental up front, Cooper in the rear?
> The reason being the truck i just got has good tread up front, nothing in back. Thought I'd save a few $$ not buying a set of 4. They are 275\70\18
> 
> Thanks


If the Conti's have any more than 10k miles on them DON'T even think of relying on them to preform in the snow. As long as you are not mixing tire sizes you will be fine.


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Goodyear Wrangler 275\70\18*

Just got off the phone with the guys at Big O tires. Their prices go as follows:
BFG KO's $335
Wrangler's $200 Just came out this fall in that size
Coopers $275
Continentals' $160

Think I'm going with the wranglers unless someone has a good reason not to?

BFG's just to pricey


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

where is Big O tires? do they have the 275/70/r18 in stock, do you have a # for them?
renee
Just got off the phone with the guys at Big O tires. Their prices go as follows:
BFG KO's $335
Wrangler's $200 Just came out this fall in that size
Coopers $275
Continentals' $160

Think I'm going with the wranglers unless someone has a good reason not to?

BFG's just to pricey


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

the bridgestones are great and they have our sizes in the deuler at. great wear better traction and not to loud on the road.

jeff


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

*BIG O is in Colorado*

Goodyear shows\lists the tire on their website.



VWEEDON said:


> where is Big O tires? do they have the 275/70/r18 in stock, do you have a # for them?
> renee
> Just got off the phone with the guys at Big O tires. Their prices go as follows:
> BFG KO's $335
> ...


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

i have talked to goodyear and they say they are not even in production yet, and none of the places here in michigan can seem to find them. if anyone else has luck talking to a tire store and finding out when they are available please let me know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I got Goodyear Wrangler AT/S 275/65/R18 in June. Load range E. Not sure if you are referring to these or the new Silent Armor. HTH


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

well i was looking at the silent armor 275/75/r18 and trying to find those. would i be ok going down to a 265? i haul a big horse trailer. also where did you get yours. thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I bought these because I was responding to a fire call at about 65 MPH during a thunderstorm when I found myself hydroplaning sideways. I then decided enough of the **** that Ford installed on my truck and I was going to put a decent tire with TREAD on my truck before I totalled it. The only other times I have ever hydroplaned was if the tires were bald--my fault for being too cheap and trying to get my money's worth out of tires. 

I have pulled my TT, about 6K loaded, Bobcat T190 (slightly overloaded on the hitch) without any problems. I also feel much safer and confident when driving in wet conditions and pulling trailers in wet conditions, especially on curves. I was always someone worried with the ContiCraps that Ford supplied.

I bought these from Wonderland Tire, Byron Center, MI--84th St exit and US 131. Sorry I can't help with the Silent Armors, didn't know that was what you were referring to.


----------



## VWEEDON (Oct 13, 2006)

ford hasn't been a very big help, and i am needing another tire, because i also have found myself in dangerous situations and also get stuck on plain wet grass without any trailer. i wish there were a way to get money back from ford on the conti crap tires! I do not know about tires enough, but you have the 18" so it must be ok to go from a 275 to 265?.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yep, threw the speedometer off a little, had the dealer recalibrate it. 

Gotta love putting it 4WD to move a truck through wet grass or a 1/2" of sand. I know exactly what you mean. Sorriest excuse for a truck tire that I have ever seen. I only had about 11K on mine when it happened, wasn't going to put myself in that situation again, ordered them and had them installed the next week.

Last winter I was pulling a trailer that we use for one of our sidewalk crews the first night with our 3500 that didn't have 4WD and the next night with my 350's and Conti's. I had better traction out of my 2WD, DRW 3500 than my 350. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ice Scream (Nov 11, 2005)

> I am about to take the plunge into 4 brand new BF Goodrich Mud All Terrains. Any opinions either good or bad with your thoughts on these tires, or better tires out there on the market??


I bought my truck with them installed. I haven't had a problem with them with the plow on. On slushy roads they slide around a bit. I need a higher load rating next time I buy tires.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ran my pro comp x terrain tires last absolutely amazing fully siped tires. best I have used so far.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

New BFG All Terrain 285/65/18 10 plys, what a dent in the pocket though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I have tried a lot of tires. The BFG AT KO's suck in snow. The cleats don't clear well at all.
The mud terrains were good in the mud, but never used them in the snow. You can probably sipe them to give em better traction.

The Bridgestone REVO's were awesome on my Superduty. They weren't pricey and worked really well.

Pro Comp Mud terrains. Really great tire. Dug down in deep snow. I had no issue going through 18 inches of snow. When the tire slipped, it would dig down and eventually dig itself out. The sidewalls weren't the strongest on the market, but I never had a issue. They wear fast. 27k was about 50% tread.

The conti's suck. plain garbage.

Also, if your going to the 245's, the tire is smaller than the 265's and you'll need to have the pcm calibrated. By going to a smaller tire, you increase your gear ratio and the odometer will be off. for every 1 mile, it's like 1.1 with the 245's.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ur extremely lucky to get 20 25k on a mud tire and when they really start to wear they wear really choppy make a ton of noise and ride bad. thank god for having 2 sets of wheels one for plowing one for everything else. And that way ur tires stay like new every year.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bfg's*

I have been running BFG'S all-terrain on three trucks for years and love them in mud and snow with out any trouble.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ive got my set of 4 brand new BFG's All Terrain. They will be put on this week. I hope I like them, if not, I replace them. Its funny to me how some people say they are the best tire on the market, and they are so great, while others say NEVER BUY THOSE, THEY ARE CRAP....


----------



## slclawn (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a set of the bf mta they where an awsome. I would love to have anouther set but the tires i have still have some life left in them.


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

Gicon said:


> I am about to take the plunge into 4 brand new BF Goodrich Mud All Terrains. Any opinions either good or bad with your thoughts on these tires, or better tires out there on the market??


I live by these tires bought an 02 ford with 285 75 16 bf goodrich at's i fell in love with them. once i got my self in a bad situation with a 20' trailer, on a hill side, in 6" of snow and the tires were just about bald  and amazingly they pulled through. ever since i've been hoked, they are a little pricypayup but i feel they are worth it.:salute:


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

Toyo Open Country A/T's are great winter tire, and available in high load ratings.


----------



## incredilion1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Good tires*

I got a set of 17' Dean Sbowcats from Vulcan Tire for around $700.00 delivered. They are very agressive studded tires, and I plow in the Rocky Mountains. 245/70/R17, I think. 
Excellent pullers.


----------

